# Chicago, IL (this is getting stupid, and more cops are going to get hurt because of it)



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Watch the incident unfold in the video below. WARNING – Graphic Content: 





Chicago, IL – Chicago police have launched an internal investigation into a Ring doorbell video that showed a police officer retreating from an armed man but leaving a woman at gunpoint (video below).

The incident may have occurred at about 6 a.m. on June 22, based on the timestamp on the video that WBBM received.

The date matched a Chicago Police Department (CPD) SWAT callout near S. Oglesby Avenues and E. 69th Street in the South Shore neighborhood, but police have not confirmed that was the same incident, according to WBBM.

Police dispatcher audio records showed that prior to the SWAT incident, a mother called 911 and said someone in the home “pointed the gun at mother and father multiple times.”

The video released by WBBM started after the incident began and showed a CPD officer standing on the landing of a staircase inside an apartment building as he talked to somebody inside the threshold of a door.

The video showed a woman in a pink dress scooted out of the doorway and got behind the police officer and stood there, but she made no attempt to flee to safety.

The conversation between the officer and another man was difficult to hear, but then all of a sudden the officer got louder, the video showed.

“Hey my man, my man,” the officer ordered in the video. “Do not do that, my man.”

The video showed the officer was holding his pistol in his right hand and backed out of the doorway and started down the stairs.

The woman who had been taking cover behind the officer did not follow him down the steps, the video showed.

Instead, she seemed undecided about where to go, went the opposite direction from the officer, and ended up on the opposite side of the landing on the same floor.

A man pointing a pistol in the direction of the woman walked out of the apartment and appeared to hold her at gunpoint, the video showed.

CPD would not confirm whether the video was the same as the SWAT incident, nor would they say what the conflict was or how it was resolved, WBBM reported.

However, the SWAT incident was resolved with no injuries, according to the police report.

The police department said the video was under investigation.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Bwahahahaha. There you go. Policing in 2021. No issues as he wisely removed himself from any IA complaints.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Beside the obvious issue of the officer not firing at the bad guy with a gun, the first problem is, why is the officer at a call like this by himself? Chicago is a huge agency, so there should be no reason for that. Second issue is why did the officer allow the woman to stand behind him and not have her get the "heck out of dodge." Third obvious issue is the officer turned his back on the bad guy with a gun. All of these things very easily could have been catastrophic for him.

Unless it's absolutely life or death, wait for a second and or third officer to arrive before making entry to a call location. Unless someone's about to be killed, there's usually no reason to have to rush into these calls alone. We have to be smarter than this. Like the Navy Seals have said before, "Don't rush to your death." And as some fellow Bostonians have said, "Work smahta, not hahda."

You're right Rodney, this is getting ridiculous and is going to lead to officers getting hurt or killed.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

I can’t wait to see the outcome of this.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Dispatch, strictly verbal no police services needed, no report, I'll be 10-8


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I think we can all agree that this video is all that's needed to make a judgement call and no investigation is necessary. Fire then prosecute the officer. Next step, riot and loot. Third step, disband all police agencies in and around Chicago. Fourth, the obvious step, disband the rest of law enforcement nationwide and rely on people simply being nice to each other.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

So many fails


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Some other things that need to be considered.
1 It sounds like he was dispatched to a domestic with a gun involved.
2 They are down alot of officers. And its very busy department
3 the officer could have been right around the corner when the radio when he was sent


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

RodneyFarva said:


> Some other things that need to be considered.
> 1 It sounds like he was dispatched to a domestic with a gun involved.
> 2 They are down alot of officers. And its very busy department
> 3 the officer could have been right around the corner when the radio when he was sent


Could be right but there’s still no reason to rush in like that. Typically you’d set a perimeter (though a high rise apt. Building is a bit different) and then try to call everyone out


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

They may be "down" a bunch of officers but they still have at least 12,000. Even if he was right out front when the call came in, unless someone was being killed right at that moment, he still could have waited a couple of minutes until additional units arrived. Then, make some type of plan before rushing in. I say it all the time, "don't rush to your death." LAPD has a tactical mantra, which I happen to agree with: 
Distance plus cover equals time." Use that time to your advantage.

We need to think smarter at the beginning of the incidents _before t_he shooting starts. Bad tactics lead to bad shootings. We see it all the time with these OIS videos from around the country.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Patrol22 hit on a good point on the apt building aspect such as this you have 20 story building I don't think you would hear much from the ground floor or lobby. So you take the stairs or elevator to the one floor below and wait and stage for additional resources. While you are waiting for backup, dispatch is feeding you live information from the caller, you already know the suspect is armed pointing a firearm at someone and making threats to kill. So let me throw a hypothetical element into this event, say dispatch advisees you things are going south real quick. the suspect is becoming more and more aggressive toward a victim or even the caller, who is most likely one in the same. while you hear no shots being fired from your position and even dispatch tells you they can't hear any thing resembling gun fire on a open line but they hear several thuds and a woman screaming for help in the background now would you still wait for more resources to arrive or do you go in?

The reason I ask and threw that hypothetical part in there is because it reminded of the Petit family murders in Cheshire CT, the police received a tom of criticism about their tactics used specifically the police knew what they were dealing with however they held back and awaited for SWAT team to arrive. While the police waited outside to from a plan and wait for a swat team the two assailants, Joshua Komisarjevsky and Steven Hayes tied up, beat and raped the mother and two children, they then proceeded to set the house on fire with the intent of burning the family alive so they could make an attempt of escape. The father and lone survivor of the family, Dr. Petit, although nearly beaten to death was able to free himself and escape from the basement and make it to safety. Many people have surmised, including members of several law enforcement agencies local/state/federal that if the officers first to arrive just went in to stop the threat right away then and there the rest of the family would still be alive today. 

So my question is how can any members of law enforcement gauge their response to incidents like this. For example In Massachusetts in the event of an active shooter we train just to go in and stop the threat at all cost. And for those of you that know me, and where I work there are many times we work alone but boarder cities and towns where there minimum police manning are 8 to 9 guys plus a supervisor. This Chicago call and the Cheshire incident are not really the same but I wanted to reference them as an example of how fast a call (of any type) can go south real quick. For all we know the Chicago cop may have thought, or even had knowledge of an imminent threat.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Show up Wait And Talk is good for resources, but there is no magic they possess that patrol officers with armor, helmets, shields, and rifles can't do on their own in an exigent circumstance. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

